# Pan for Roasting a Butterflied Chicken



## patrick cox (Sep 9, 2012)

Currently I have a 10" Fry Pan but I need a larger pan for roasting a whole butterflied chicken.  My question is which size users would recommend for this (maybe a 4 lb or so whole butterflied chicken) and then which style of pan?  (Fry, French Skillet or Saute?

I like All Clad pans and that is what I am thinking I will buy here.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

A butterflied or spatchcocked chicken is closer to square than round, so you might consider a square pan if size is an issue (e.g. if, as in my apartment, a new pan significantly alters the distribution of equipment in a small storage space).

Other than that, I doubt it makes much difference beyond the usual concerns about which metal and so forth. I would tend to plump for medium-low sides, so the bird steams as little as possible.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most anything can work. I'd probably reach for a 12 cast iron skillet. But you could use a baking sheet with a small dish shaped of aluminum foil to catch the juices and prevent them running off and burning on the sheet.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

For splayed chicken I use a 12" cast iron skillet.  Heat it up in a 500 degree oven, drop the room temp, dry, seasoned chicken in and back into the oven for 45 minutes for a 4-1/2 lb. bird.  It's a great way to do a whole chicken when I don't want to truss one.


----------

